# Adult Height?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just wondering about what age your dog stopped growing height wise?

I think Chance is going to be small. He's like 21 1/2in and is guessed to be 8 months old. Is he too small? I've had him for 2 months now and he's only grown 2 1/2 inches. I know it depends on bloodlines and genetics but he's very small compared to some of the puppies I've seen. Poor boy is often mistaken for a female.







(Smaller and "bitcher" head)

Just want to get an "average" for what age your pups stopped growing. :]


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

Breed standard is around 24 for males and 22 for females, although in fairness most are bigger. My Sasha is 10 months, and only 20.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I would not worry too much, at 8 months he has quite a way to go. Most males will keep growing slowly untill well over a year. I have a friend whos male still had growth plates very apparent at 2 years old. I love the smaller shepherds, especially for working and agility. My Neko is just minimal female hight at 22 1/4 inches and 63lbs but she can go over a 6 ft fence with just a little boost from me whereas many of the bigger shepherds have a harder time and have to be really boosted....ever tried to boost 110 lbs of wiggling dog flesh, not fun. As long as the vet is fine with his growth don't worry, he'll get there.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are growth plates???? you can see them????


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Growth plates are the 'knuckles' in their front legs, as they grow they gradually get flatter in line with the leg. My pup is 6 months old, 23.5 inches tall and still has some growing to do. You should be able to see his growth plates in this pic


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=218891&page=1#Post218891 has some great sites you can go to and compare your dog's growth. Even can track it if you have Excel.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I wish someone would do a spreadsheet or a record of dogs height


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the info. i like your dog. i've always wanted to go to Australia.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Well we measured Jesse Monday when he turned 20 weeks old and he was 21" from floor to shoulder. His knuckles are still large so he has a lot more growing to go.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I guess I'll post what Titan's last height from shoulder was for future reference. 22 weeks (22")


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Found this when looking at old post and figured I'd do an update.

6 months later Chance has grown a total of an inch. Poor things still shrimpy at 22.5in at 14 months old.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chance my grow a little bit more still. Even if not in height, he will fill out more than he is now. Chance is a HANDSOME dog with such a characterful face!


----------

